# World Cup Central America Qualifying 02 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 29, 2009)

02 Apr 00:30 USA v Trinidad & Tobago  1.28 4.50 10.00   
02 Apr 02:30 Honduras v Mexico  2.50 3.20 2.60   
02 Apr 03:00 Costa Rica v El Salvador  1.36 4.20 8.00


----------

